# [SOLVED] Wireless networks not showing.



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

I am connect via Ethernet cable, but when I disconnect it, there is a red X on my network icon. The button is "On", and my other computer does get the wireless signal.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\abraham>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : abraham-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-65-F7-19-73
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-9E-1E-F5-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::61da:a03b:8a12:c703%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.74(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 11:25:50 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 22, 2011 12:10:35 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318776990
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-83-45-40-00-1E-65-F7-19-72

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-65-F7-19-72
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 20:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 22:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:851:1cdc:3654:4887(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::851:1cdc:3654:4887%35(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CC324965-635D-4AD6-99D5-19A14FD395C2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B7C4606E-6CE6-4D5C-8D7E-72FC1459B826}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.gateway.2wire.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes




NETWORK ADAPTERS:
-Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
-Inter (R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
-Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
-VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 (has a circle with arrow pointing down)
-VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 (has a circle with arrow pointing down)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*



> I am connect via Ethernet cable, but when I disconnect it, there is a red X on my network icon.


Thats normal for a cable connection
and it looks like you have a good connection to the router 

can you explain what problem you have ?


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

can i get some help :sigh:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*



> can i get some help


 of course - whats the problem you have 
what you have described about the cable is the correct way it should operate 

are you trying to connect with wireless - if so what happens when you try to connect to the wireless - is your wireless signal security encoded , if so are you asked for a key when you try and connect 

if wireless then lets see an xirrus screen screen shot from the PC 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

Thank you!
It's strange since it was working fine yesterday. As you can see I can't get any WiFi signal, but I am connected with the Ethernet.


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

need this fixed for tomorrow, please help


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

*pbkrew* - Here's your issue that's why you won't be able to wireless connect.


> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


How is this going to speed up the process?


> need this fixed for tomorrow, please help


*etaf* has mentioned this to you '*can you explain what problem you have ? *'
and you have replied back with this *'can i get some help'*

We will try to help the best we can but you have to cooperate and you have to do what we instruct you to do.

*Please try the following recommendations:*
Any Security Software installed - Norton, McAfee, AVG or similar?

Disable your network encryption from the router (WEP, WPA or WPA2) and see if you can connect.
If you are able to connect, there's not need to proceed to the next task of troubleshooting, just report back here.

===========================
*Remove all the 6To4 and ISATAP Adapters:*

Disable IPV6 for Vista and 7=> Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager 

From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish
=======================

Let's reset the TCP/IP and Winsock. 
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after and test your connection after.

Please let us know.


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

sorry that post was posted before I saw his reply.
I have AVG Pro, and how can I disable my network encryption from the router?

thanks again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

No worries *pbkrew*, we'll see what we can do for you. :grin:

You have to log on to your router's Control Panel page. Do you know your UserName and Password to get in? Locate the Wireless Tab or page and in here locate your Network Security if it's set to WPA or WPA2, choose a No Security for now.


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

I still do not know how to access...
I go under network map?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

Open up your browser or just click here: http://192.168.1.254 then it will prompt you to type your Router's UserName and Password then press enter and follow the rest of the procedure that I gave you.

If you can't remember the LogIn info for your router pls provide us with the Make and Model of the router.
Also, is there's anyone in your home that can help you troubleshoot or give you a hand in case you get stuck again?


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

I did as instructed, disabled it, and still doesn't work. It did not ask for a password.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

Very good, now go back to Post# 7 and proceed with the rest of the troubleshooting tasks, pls try all of them. 

EDIT: if this is a laptop, is there a Switch at the side to activate your wireless? Also, pls try the FN key + F1 or F8 maybe to enable your wireless.

Are you using a 3rd party wireless utility software to connect?

Was your wireless connection working before? You may try a System Restore. 
System Restore - Windows 7 Forums

Sorry that now you have more tasks to do. The results might be favorable -


----------



## pbkrew (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

Finally worked! you are a life saver.
Thank you so much


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wireless networks not showing.*

:smile: - excellent its all working now, and thanks for letting us know - would you mind posting what you did to actually resolve the issue , that will help others here searching for a solution 

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're Welcome *pbkrew*!

I hope that you remembered putting the network security back in your router.

Yes, it will be nice to know which task resolved your issue.


----------

